# Yay! Asha is 3 :)



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Asha was another rescue along with her sister Adia, that I was unable to adopt out. Managed to find homes for the other 8 rats in the urgent rehoming situation. She is the last of her family, as her 2 brothers Jevy and Sam, and her sister Adia passed on already. Asha is thin due to ongoing paralysis of the hind limbs, but is doing very well with it.  She especially loves when I take her out for scritches and cuddles every night  I never need to bathe her belly as she always manages to keep herself clean...she's a real trier! 
She used to be one nutbar of a rat but has finally settled into the loving girl I knew she could be. 

She has a big beautiful head I love to rub, and she loves me doing it 









Here you can see her disability, she can still use one leg better than the other, and still gets around pretty well surprisingly :mrgreen: 









A little help while grooming. Because she cannot sit up on her haunches, when she scrubs over her head she doesn't do it very well since her elbows have to be braced on the ground. So I often lift her up and she scrubs to her hearts content. 









She adores having her itchy ears rubbed and grinds my hand into the chair... :lol:









And then breakfast makes her very bright and happy...she does love her food :lol:









Of all the munchkins I have, I did not expect that Asha would be one to make it to 3


----------



## pantera989 (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice, looking pretty healthy considering shes 3


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

wow. Thats amazing!! I am so glad she is doing well and is living a long life.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

What a lovely girl. Congrats, and happy b-day! 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

She's so pretty. That's adorable how you can help stabilize her while she cleans. What a sweet girl.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

She looks great! In the photo of her eating, she looks alot like my girl Lucy who will be 3 in january.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

yay  I hope all my ratties make it to 3+

she sounds/looks adorable


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

She looks really great for being 3. Happy birthday sweet girl.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

She looks amazing you are doing a fantastic job!
Jess x


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Adorable! Look at her little paw in her food! Congrats! 3 is very good!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

she looks amazing in that first picture, I would have never guessed she was 3, let alone had a disability. Yeah Asha, what a beautiful girly ;D


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Beautiful ratty!!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

She's so adorable.


----------



## Rakels87 (Apr 17, 2008)

She's really precious.
I hope my rats live as long and look that good!


----------

